# link and pins



## bertiejo (Aug 11, 2008)

I have some Hartland old timer shorty passenger cars that came with knuckle couplers. I would like to convert them to link and pins and wonder if anyone made a conversion kit. thanks, bertiejo


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Ozark Miniatures sells sprung link and pin coupler pockets with draft gear. They also sell links and pins. 

Hartford Products also sells the same stuff.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB has a kit available with 3 sets of link and pins in it and these replace the LGB, USA hook and loops with no modifications.


----------

